# Shanty and Sled Mods



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sled Mod: Bait/Coffee Cup Holder & STOGIE HOLDER


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the stogie holder idea even though I don't smoke anymore.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Added blue LED strip lights. Ordered a dimmer as they are brighter than I had anticipated.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

John does your wife know where her Tupperware is??


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Added a couple removable rod holders.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Been thinking about adding a few of theses on my flip over, not sure if they will work on my dx4000.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod..._campaign=CI&gclid=CIDm08mh79ACFQaewAodSrAJow


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Found a way to make more room in my one man flipover by mounting the ff to the sled...

The switch turns on a task led mounted under the ff.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

love those blue lights


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I put some extra LED lights I had laying around in the otter this morning. Might need sunglasses.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks great. do they run off of your 12v????


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Looks great. do they run off of your 12v????










I had 1 of these laying around too. Doubles as a back up flasher battery.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I put some extra LED lights I had laying around in the otter this morning. Might need sunglasses.


Get a tan while you're in there...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Crappie magnet very nice work


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Crappie magnet very nice work


My thoughts exactly


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

She's ugly but works good. Enough room for too much stuff that I always "need" and the otter hub straps on top.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

I added lights to the inside of my pop-up shanty (4total)

On one of the lights I left extra long wire on it so I could use it on the outside of the shanty at night as a flashlight. That particular light, out of the group, has its own on off switch.

The 4 lights I have inside the Shanny are four is more than enough.

Each light has interlocking Velcro from 3M on the backside of them. The pole inside The Shanty where the lights go also have the 3M Velcro so I can mount the lights in those locations and remove them later.

Each light has a 5 mm DC pigtail connector as well.

I use the Velcro and the pigtail connectors so that way I can remove the light when I take down the shanty. I do not believe the lights would withstand constant wear and tear from putting up and taking down the shanty

I use the smallest wire ties I could get and clipped them very tight. Also facing the wire ties head inside the shanty so it does not rub on the outside of the shanty possibly wearing a hole.

Like I said it's a lot of light so if you ever wanted less light you could just disconnect the DC connectors and the light will go out. If you do it the way that I did make sure the female DC connector is the one that will have constant power to it. This is so that way you do not have a male connector live out in the open if you do disconnect.

I finalize the connection at one of the pockets so that way I could keep the battery in the pocket. There is a switch and two female disconnects that I crimped on after the switch to connect to the battery.

If I was going to do anything different I would've use the black wireand black wire ties to match the shanty. I just use what we had left over at work.


ALSO MAKE SURE YOU ADD BREAK POINTS TO THE MAIN WIRE ITSELF....WHEN YOU BREAK DOWN YOUR SHANTY THE WIRE WILL GET TIGHTER...SO IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SHANTY YOU WILL NEED TO ADD A PLACE TO BREAK THE CONNECTION SO YOU CAN FOLD UP YOUR SHANTY.

Here are the items I bought from Amazon total amount $25

TOTOT 5 Male + 5 Female 2.1*5.5mm DC Power Pigtail Plug Adapter Tail Extension Cable https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014H36SI8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_xCUwybR17VWHK

RioRand 2-Piece Waterproof Aluminum High Power 6W 6000K Xenon Slim COB LED Daytime Running Light (White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1YI2XA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_cIUwybZ8CZJ12

RGBSIGHT 2pcs 12V 24 Volt DC Jack Power Connect Adapter Splitter Cable with Switch for 3528 5050 5630 5730 LED Strip Light CCTV Camera (Power Splitter with Switch) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0133F359Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_FIUwybDFT1ENA


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

jared015 said:


> I added lights to the inside of my pop-up shanty (4total)
> 
> On one of the lights I left extra long wire on it so I could use it on the outside of the shanty at night as a flashlight. That particular light, out of the group, has its own on off switch.
> 
> ...


When you doing mine?!!!!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> When you doing mine?!!!!



When you're ready


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Added a two compartment tray for bait and extra stuff. Two new rod holders. Two eye bolts to hook another sled to the back of my sled. Crossing my fingers for cold weather.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

randymc... that sled is lookin good! One thing i did notice was that your ice rods n reeels in the back look awfully low to the ground... A few inches of snow on the ice and you might have trouble with those reels getting messed up ... anyway to raise that up about a foot ?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I thought about that too. I'll figure something out if it's a problem. Thanks for your input on it.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I thought about that too. I'll figure something out if it's a problem. Thanks for your input on it.


Yeah, those side ones are going to take some abuse. Wonder if they could mount off the back with a vertical bracket of some sort behind the tub? Just thinking out loud..........


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't get on any ice today, so I did some work on the otter. Added a tub divider and a battery box and a light switch. I had an old pull switch from an old boat that worked perfectly.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I was also bored today . Ammo box with two ports. One for lights one to charge my phone. Lights came from walmart.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sweet idea with the ammo box red!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Zip tied some PVC under side of tote lid. Gonna add two more. Ran out of PVC. Will definitely keep them secured while traveling. Easy access. Just lift up lid slightly and slide right out.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> She's ugly but works good. Enough room for too much stuff that I always "need" and the otter hub straps on top.


all you need


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet sled ray! Mine is very similar. I didn't have any skis though......so I'm sportin' the custom skis.....2x2's lined with Veranda moulding.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This shanty was impossible to pull through snow, this made it the easiest pulling I have ever experienced in anything up to about 10", after that it is still rough again.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think I'm gonna do that to my 2 man flip.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I think I'm gonna do that to my 2 man flip.


You won't be sorry!!! I put two lags through each piece of wood and of course I used pressure treated lumber and stainless hardware.


----------

